# Mystical sticks



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I thought you would enjoy seeing the work of Malc Spour, He another fine carver and stick maker from the UK.

http://www.malcspourart.co.uk/walking-sticks-staffs/


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

got to agree with you Randy he is one of the most initive stcikmakers i have seen . he certainly thinks out the box

His stickmaking is never repetitive and keeps stickmaking fresh and always up to the challenge


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great work :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Very diverse and I'm actually a bit surprised by the Wood Spirits from a U.K. stick maker, though we had a fella from Nottingham on the forum that was into spirit sticks. I am truly impressed with the fairy piece. The detail is amazing!


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Randy I could not agree more this is fantastic craftsmanship from a prolific stick maker.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi folks , I'm still here , carving away at my spirit sticks  just not really had much of any quality to share for a while .


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

Just looked through Marc's pictures and wow are they nice .


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

Just looked through Malc's pictures and wow are they nice .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you're still hanging around Ratty.

Post some anyway. We all enjoy seeing what the other makers are doing.

Rodney


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

I will do indeed , I'm working on one at moment but still in very rough stages .


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

One I am roughing out all the moment


http://imgur.com/YZdHt


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

Last one I completed


http://imgur.com/yR524


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

Extremely good work! Way out of my skill level lol!


----------



## MS ART Malc Spour (Jul 28, 2017)

Just joined the forum and came across this thread. That was a bit weird. Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome. Glad you found us!


----------

